# PM system!



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

So can some explain the PM system to me...Most forums have two boxes...Sent box and and inbox. This one has 3...sent, In and Out....whats the out about? Any messages in there are they not sent but pending?! Is that why people aren't getting back to me? :?: :?: :?: [smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, They stay in the outbox until they have been read. Once they leave the outbox, they appear in Sent box & you know they have been read.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

JAMason said:


> So can some explain the PM system to me...Most forums have two boxes...Sent box and and inbox. This one has 3...sent, In and Out....whats the out about? Any messages in there are they not sent but pending?! Is that why people aren't getting back to me? :?: :?: :?: [smiley=vulcan.gif]


Exactly


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, They stay in the outbox until they have been read. Once they leave the outbox, they appear in Sent box & you know they have been read.
> Hoggy.


Awesome. Nice one Hoggy! so it just means that people haven't read them yet then, but they are sat in their inbox!? [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Jack


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

JAMason said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, They stay in the outbox until they have been read. Once they leave the outbox, they appear in Sent box & you know they have been read.
> ...


Correct


----------

